# My fridge can't cope with the hot weather



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We were away this weekend & had a problem with the fridge not getting down to temperature; it was obviously struggling to cope with the heat, and the worktop / hob above it was very warm, as was the top vent outside. The fridge was on the shady side of the van, and operating on hookup mains, but there was hardly any air movement & it was rather warm! I took off the vents (top & bottom) and this alleviated things to some extent, but it didn't solve the problem until it cooled down overnight. I've seen comments on here (I think) about fans being fitted to improve the air circulation rounfd the fins. Which fans? and where can I get one (or more)? Can anybody advise?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Look here, Mike:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

I have two 12volt computer fans all ready to fit (yet another little job!) into the upper frame of the vents (the same as in the pic) and to connect to "a thermo switch". The fans are cheap jobbies, from a computer website (Dabs I think, possibly something like these: http://www.dabs.com/uk/Search2/Product+Details.htm?quicklinx=3R0J&searchphrase=fans )

Now... I'd like some help to find an appropriate *thermo switch*. Where are they available and how do you choose which one. Anybody, please?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The fridge vents should be removed at temperatures above 10 degrees centigrade. Absorbtion fridges will struggle a bit in hot weather but if properly installed to allow correct air flow they should cope. I have seen reference to fitting a 12 volt fan by removing a vent and bolting it to the vent. I would think a search of the internet will throw up a few suitable fans. Possibly as used to cool computers?

peedee


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Fridge*

My Fridge packed up last year (Hymer 544)and I reluctantly bought a new one, once fitted it worked fine until in Spain last year where it struggled to maintain 12 deg in day time although over night it would get down to 5deg.It already had a small fan on top of the cooling fins but like you I noticed the top of the cooker getting hot when it wasn't being used and the cutlery in the draw adjacent warming up. I bought two low amp fans from RS for about £12 each the small one is fitted at the lower air vent and the larger at the top they are not wired through the thermostat that controls the original but manually switched on, since then all seems OK but place your hand over the top vent and you can see why it was struggling. There are about forty types and sizes of fan in their catalogue , I chose about 140mm top and 90 bottom they are really quiet and don't draw much current ,they line up well with the spars on the back of the vent and can be attached using small self tappers.I went to their counter in Corby (the warehouse is about as big as 10 pitches) and blagged it , other wise you have to have an A/C for mail order but I expect there are other stockists. (don't use Computer fans they are too small)


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Thermostat*

Maplins do a self solder thermostat kit for about six quid, if you have the patience to solder the bits together and have a small enough iron, before i fitted my fans I connected them up to a central heating thermostat ( one set of terminal switches on and one off )and it worked , but as yet i haven't got around to fitting it to the 'van yet.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Last year my son fitted twin computer fans into the top grille, but they are manually switched rather than automatically coming on with a thermo switch.
His fridge performed well throughout Europe, even Sicily in August!
I agree with Rommell that the larger the fan the better, but make sure they fit the grille. However, computer fans appear to be adequate (and cheaper!).


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Central heating thermostat? Brilliant!
Thanks, Rommel.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42003&item=6779502444&rd=1

This is the type of fan x2 that I have fitted to my fridge top vent.

As we go down to the Med every July I find they keep my fridge working A1.

They have a built-in temp gadget, the hotter the air, the faster they go.

I have fitted a circuit switch so I can isolate them at night or in colder weather.

Texas


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

C.A.K. Tanks can supply fan / thermo switch designed for the job. They do a single or twin fan set up. I don't remember the price but thought they were quite expensive when I looked at them compared with a couple of computer fans but then I guess half the job is done for you ..
H


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

If you use the lower cost computer cooling fan, then a suitable thermostat is part no. 81111 in the Reimo accessories catalogue. C.A.K. Tanks stock them but would not sell me one seperately.

Reimo agents can get one for you.

Regards trig


----------



## 89008 (May 11, 2005)

I can't read these forums without finding some way to fill in my time.

What a brilliant idea - Fans on the fridge vent.  

I've only just today fitted a Status 350/10 aerial now I've got another job to plan. 8) 

Thanks,
Colin.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

This photo might help you, Colin:
http://tinyurl.com/av6fu


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

There are 1000's of old computers thrown away daily. If you have access to a company that uses computers, then try and get hold of one of the 12v cooling fans from the power supply when it is skipped. They last almost indefinitely.

They do the job admirably and are simple to wire up - what's more, they are free! Fasten it to the top fridge matrix with a couple of cable ties. One fan is sufficient and makes the fridge noticeably more efficient. 

Nobby


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

By Vents do you mean:- the screwed on grils?
or, the clip on bits?

the clipon bits are for use in LOW temperatures (winter time) or during periods of 'Out of Use' tokeep spiders etc out

We have camped in Spain at temps in the high 30's with little problem. OK it wont get down to freezer temps, but even though the vents are inside the awning it works

At night we ensure that the fridge is on MAX setting the during the day we open the door as little as possible

I have seen the fans for sale in a mag somewhere


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Mentioning the winter covers, PamNPete, got me thinking.

Something to discuss...
If the fans are sited in the top grille, "some" of the air will be sucked from alongside the fan, from the outside, ie not first coming up through the bottom vent.
If the fans were fitted into winter covers, all the air going through the fans would have first come via the bottom vent. So fans in the winter covers could be more efficient?
The downside is that they would have to be on permanently. If it's hot enough for them to be on permanently, maybe the covers would make them very efficient?

So... I pose the question.

Discuss.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*I think a lot of you are experiencing the problem I have in as much as the fridge has not been properly fitted in the first place.
Check out this site - http://www.rvmobile.com/Tech/Trouble/vent.htm - , look at the diagrams, check your fridge installation.
Fridges cost a lot to replace but it is pointless replacing them if the cause of the problem is still there.
I am going to cut a new vent hole above the top one and put in a new one. I will also have to move the back of the cupbouard above the fridge to allow a better draught and I have to seal the fridge from the habitation compartment.
Amasing that the motorhome manufacturers can't get the installation of a refrigerator right. They take us for mugs!
Mike*


----------



## klex20 (May 1, 2005)

Oh yes, I know how an propane fridge works - to some extent, at least - but I think I will never come to terms with that process! I mean, first you have to make a lot of heat to get some cooling done. Seems to be backwards and a waste of energy!
And when the alternative is considered - which is a proper compressor fridge - the wattage used by the unit is considerably less, about one tenth.

Have tried both types of fridges and I will never go back to the propane type of fridge and I do all my camping off grid.

Why is all caravans equipped with energy wasting propane fridges at delivery, old habit, don't care, "is there another type?". 
What's the reason, can't be any price difference, the prices are about the same. 8O :? :?:


----------

